# First MI get-together 2008



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Come one come all :... you are cordially invited to come to the first MI get-together of 2008. A few of us are meeting up at Lake Orion on June 8th at 11 am... we'd love to see you there!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We'll be there! We're so excited!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

me 2!!!!!! Sawyer is completely healed up so we will be there with bells on!!!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Yay! Is it at the Lake Orion Pet Park? We'll be there! It'll be Lizzie's first formal get together  How long do you think you guys will be there?

Thanks, 
Amanda


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Most of the meetups last 2 -3 hours.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Do I need a park vehicle permint or sticker to get into the park ????


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can get in and just pay $12.00 for the day


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

The park ppl said you can park at the school on the opposite side of the street and then just walk your dog in. We got the $12.00 day pass last time, but this time we're just gonna park at the school


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. on the park.
I will check it out on the Internet and get some directions
on how to get there.
I have herd SO meany BAD things about DOG PARKS I will
have to think about it for a while before making my mind up 
as to go or not to go.
Thank For The Info.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Bump... =)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

bumping again in case anyone missed the thread lol!!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Come one come all :... you are cordially invited to come to the first MI get-together of 2008. A few of us are meeting up at Lake Orion on June 8th at 11 am... we'd love to see you there!!!!


*As being one that has NEVER been to a MICHIGAN GET TOGETHER*
*or any get to gather at all.*
*What dose one bring to a GET TO GATHER for ones DOG.??????*
*#1 treats*
*#2 toys*
*#3 First Aid Kit.*
*#4 Bottle Water*
*#5 towels*
*6# long Dog Leash*
*7# Short Dog Leash*


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

everyone have fun, really wanted to get with you guys again, the girls are definitly more behaved now(haha), but i will be in new york at ryley's run. it is a two part vacation for me, going to ryley's run and visiting family and friends as i am originally from the albany, n.y. area. i am sure this summer there will be other meetups and will plan on seeing you all then. have a blast and take pictures.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sophie said:


> everyone have fun, really wanted to get with you guys again, the girls are definitly more behaved now(haha), but i will be in new york at ryley's run. it is a two part vacation for me, going to ryley's run and visiting family and friends as i am originally from the albany, n.y. area. i am sure this summer there will be other meetups and will plan on seeing you all then. have a blast and take pictures.


Sorry you are missing this, but can't wait to meet you!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Are you all just going to the dog park or are you going to the dog beach too???


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The park has a pond so we'll be using that as well.


As far as what to bring

#1 treats
#2 toys
#3 Bottle Water - for you and your dog.
#4 Leash - whichever you are comfortable with

In the car I keep towels and a brush. never thought of a first-aid kit but it would probably be smart to keep somethign in the car. I also keep a blanket inthe car for afterwards so Tinkerbell is comfy because the dogs all seem to sleep all the way home.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

sophie said:


> everyone have fun, really wanted to get with you guys again, the girls are definitly more behaved now(haha), but i will be in new york at ryley's run. it is a two part vacation for me, going to ryley's run and visiting family and friends as i am originally from the albany, n.y. area. i am sure this summer there will be other meetups and will plan on seeing you all then. have a blast and take pictures.


I wish I was going with you. We'll look forward to seeing you next time.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

sophie said:


> everyone have fun, really wanted to get with you guys again, the girls are definitly more behaved now(haha), but i will be in new york at ryley's run. it is a two part vacation for me, going to ryley's run and visiting family and friends as i am originally from the albany, n.y. area. i am sure this summer there will be other meetups and will plan on seeing you all then. have a blast and take pictures.


Wish you could come too... loved meeting your kids!!! But sounds like you are in for some great fun in n.y.!!!! Take lots of pics for us who can't make it!!!

So far it sounds like we are shaping up for a great get-together in Lake Orion. Here's the list I have so far...

Lego&Jacub - Geddy & Sawyer
Marshab1 - Tinkerbell
lizziebellie2007 - Lizzie
Shining Star - Star (possible)
Breec3 - Comet & Sadie
Merlin's Mom - Merlin (hopefull)

That's 8 puppers!!! I'm getting pretty excited!!!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am getting very excited too, I cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this Dog Park called Orion Oaks at 2301 Clarkston Road
( between Baldwin & Joslyn Roads ) ???


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Wish we could go. Hope everyone has fun. Daughter is Graduating that day. Kinda sad. She goes off to college in August and our oldest son just left yesterday. House is getting very quiet. Oh well our dogs keep us on our toes.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Shining Star said:


> Is this Dog Park called Orion Oaks at 2301 Clarkston Road
> ( between Baldwin & Joslyn Roads ) ???


yes that's the one!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Wish we could go. Hope everyone has fun. Daughter is Graduating that day. Kinda sad. She goes off to college in August and our oldest son just left yesterday. House is getting very quiet. Oh well our dogs keep us on our toes.


The get-together is on sunday... in case the graduation is on Saturday.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope Graduation is actually Sunday the 8th (don't know what brilliant mind thought that one up) God it is going to be terribly hot in that Gym with the predicted temperature in the mid 80's.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

aww shucks!! I was hoping hehe. Hope the graduation ceremony goes great and you get some wonderful photos!!!! Hopefully we'll get to meet your pups next time!!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

I'm soooo excited!! It's our first get together!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Wish we could go. Hope everyone has fun. Daughter is Graduating that day. Kinda sad. She goes off to college in August and our oldest son just left yesterday. House is getting very quiet. Oh well our dogs keep us on our toes.


well if live on one of the lakes in Fenton I'm sure we could fill the house up for you

I hope the graduation goes well, and you don't have heat stroke.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope,
Don't live on the Lakes. Too expensive for me, although prices have dropped like a rock. My little 1/2 acre pond is my lake.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

bumping again... it's only 3 days now!!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sun
Jun 8









Partly Cloudy



*87°*
70°

This is a great weather forecast for our get together


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yay... I meant to check and forgot


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Perfect weather! We are so excited. Anyone else interested in joining us?


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

We would love to join you...... But Baroo doesn't travel well and our outing to Lansing was about the maximum she could tolerate. We are also dog sitting and owner comes home that day. Maybe next time, can't wait to see how much fun you guys have.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww we understand Tracey!!! Next time may be at the Lansing one (I hope since I want to go back there *hopefully* before they downsize).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

O'kay tomorrow is the big day... if anyone else can make it we'd love to have you and your puppers along!!! I'm very excited as this will be Sawyer's first opportunity to go "actual" swimming... I'm not expecting much tho as he doesn't even like to lay down in the kiddie pool LOL!!! Looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

If anyone in Michigan is having any get togethers this spring or summer let me know I'm getting a puppy on Friday and think this would be fun she should be old enough by then. I am originally from southeastern Virginia and will need directions.


----------

